# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخطط Nokia_X1-00_X1-01_RM-713_732_733_Service_Manual_L1L2_2.0

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * باسورد* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

مجهود رائع  تشكر عليه

----------


## salah2008

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## حميد17

الف شكر

----------


## mohammad taka

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ابوعلى

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mogha

عاوز مخطط x1-01

----------


## thestar

ممتاز

----------


## احمد عبداللا

مشكووووووووور

----------


## semsem20095

yhankesssssssssss

----------


## خالدابوعلي

ال شكر على هذا الوضوع الجميل

----------


## sameh abdallh

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## حاتم

مشكور

----------


## السيد السويركى

شكرا جزاك الله خير

----------


## awsam

اتشرف بمشاركتكم انا اوسم من غزة

----------


## mohamed73

_مرحبا بك اخي      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة awsam
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  اتشرف بمشاركتكم انا اوسم من غزة  _

----------


## mohamed ahmed1

مشكور

----------


## amiradja

مخطط نوكيا x1-01 لتوضيح القطع

----------

